# New Scales for J.A.Henckles Kitchen Knife



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

My Mother In Law’s black plastic factory handles crumbled and fell off her favorite kitchen knife and she had put it over in the recycling bin for trash.

I get her garbage out every Monday and her mail every day as she is 94 and pretty much house bound.

So, I grabbed it up and am gonna surprise her with some nice, new wooden scales I put on it for her.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

They look great on there Darrell and I’m sure she’ll appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice👍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tks guys, just hated to see her lose her favorite knife, as as much as my in laws have done for me, it’s the very least I could gladly do for her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Gotta keep mom happy  🍻 😻
She's going to flip!
Very nice Darrell!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

your a good man Darrell,a womans knife,especially a favorite is a treasured possession ,she's gonna love it


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> your a good man Darrell,a womans knife,especially a favorite is a treasured possession ,she's gonna love it


Tks brother, doing my best boss, doing my best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Michael Meyers would appreciate that one! Very cool save 👍


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's nice !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good for you Darrell! That’s a fine knife. I can see it being her favorite. 
Nice job brother!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the woman has 2 that are her faves,i'm only allowed to sharpen them,i believe the smaller one is a henkels,but she swears by them


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Well, I scored some serious MIL brownie points for my efforts, even sharpened it for her as it wouldn’t cut tomato skins.

She is funny about me sharpening for her as I only know one sharp, and that’s razor sharp…..but she won’t let me sharpen to that level, she says I only wanted to cut tomato skins. LOL so it’s sharper than it was but not to my standards, not remotely close.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's a slick mod Sling-in-Shot. Nice job Bud!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, I scored some serious MIL brownie points for my efforts, even sharpened it for her as it wouldn’t cut tomato skins.
> 
> She is funny about me sharpening for her as I only know one sharp, and that’s razor sharp…..but she won’t let me sharpen to that level, she says I only wanted to cut tomato skins. LOL so it’s sharper than it was but not to my standards, not remotely close.
> 
> ...


Karen is kinda funny that way too,hmmmm


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That’s dope! You should’ve added a little bit of your signature turquoise in there


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Flatband said:


> That's a slick mod Sling-in-Shot. Nice job Bud!


Tks Gary, appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> Karen is kinda funny that way too,hmmmm


Yeah, I can’t get her as well as my wife to use the sharpened knives and have tried to explain how much safer a sharp blade is over a dull one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

andypandy1 said:


> That’s dope! You should’ve added a little bit of your signature turquoise in there


Dang, you are exactly right……wth didn’t I think of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Dang, you are exactly right……wth didn’t I think of that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


It’s never too late!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

andypandy1 said:


> It’s never too late!


So true…..can always be added, would just have to re-sand and finish again afterwards is all.

I could even see two on each scale, kinda looking like a custom Mosaic pin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Those are great knives and that handle work really sets it off, I am sure she will get much use and joy from it


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Those are great knives and that handle work really sets it off, I am sure she will get much use and joy from it


Tks Robert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------

